# TNT Melon balls with lime and honey



## kadesma (Aug 16, 2010)

This is beautiful served in a crystal pedastal bowl Served icy cold it is refreshing and lovely.
Cut 1 med. Crenshaw or Honeydew in half then scoop  into balls. Mix with 1 large cantaloupe with 2 tab. of lime juice and 2 tab. of honey 1/4 tea of ground coriander 1/4 tea of nutmeg top with fresh mint leaves and lime slices. Serve with toothpicks.
kadesma


----------



## getoutamykitchen (Aug 16, 2010)

GOMK is running to the grocery store again for ingredients to another wonderful Kadesma TNT recipe.


----------



## MostlyWater (Aug 17, 2010)

yeah, me too !!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 17, 2010)

UOTE=MostlyWater;914827]yeah, me too !![/QUOTE]
great let's get together and have a party,
kades


----------



## GB (Aug 17, 2010)

You nver fail to make my mouth water CJ!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 17, 2010)

GB said:


> You nver fail to make my mouth water CJ!


Thanks GB, I try to make things that are tasty and that the kids will love and fruit  around here  is a big draw. Thanks  for the compliment, coming from you makes it so nice.
cj


----------

